# Harvesting Window



## Parcero (Dec 7, 2009)

Is harvesting window "wider" with slowly maturing plants?
If harvested in different stages does this lenghten the harvesting window perioid?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2009)

Some  strains  Mature  faster  then  others..The  Harvest window  is  still the  same..just  maybe  longer  on  soe  strains..allways  go  by  the  trichs:aok:  they  never  lie..Hope  this  helps..take  care  and  be safe:ciao:


----------



## Parcero (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok, thanks man. Should all them trichs to be amber and then it´s fully done or do some stay clear no matter what?
It's just that I have northern lights plants here that seem to go on for ever but I dont want to overcook them nor chop them too early.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2009)

you  will  see  some  clear  bt  not  much..I  like  to  start  harvest  when  they  start  to  cloud....clear/cloudy...then  let  rest  go  another  week  and  take  more  for  a  heavyier High..then  mre  the  fallowing..all  for  diffrent  types  of  meds...remember  to  watch  those  trichs..:aok:


----------



## Subnaum (Dec 17, 2009)

What he said Parcero! I did the same last harvest. Stages are the way to go. Itll be the same strain, but you can try it in all its variations. Actually really cool when you think about how much the plant changes in the amount of time it takes the trichs to turn.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Bud,

I've had some sativas over the years that have several harvest windows for different ages of buds on the plant.  I'm growing a Thai plant right now that has a few flowers very close to finished but most of the plant will follow over the next month and I'll harvest through these 'multiple harvest windows.'   I had a Kali Mist VERY sativa girl about 8 years ago that I used to let go for 4-5 months and she would grow a bit and bud a bit throughout her flowering and I'd have a perpetual harvest going as the older buds matured from about 14 weeks of 12/12 on...:hubba:

Happy Growing!


----------



## naturalhi (Dec 19, 2009)

I usually take about 4-5 weeks, in 3-4 stages, I'll harvest the cola and as many other buds around the top as seem ready.

After a week or two, the next set of buds will have grown a bit and matured, time for a second harvest. Same with the rest of buds. This way ya don't end up with so many tiny popcorn buds that are so annoying to trim:>)


----------

